# Casting ideas



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 3, 2017)

I was thinking of ideas for casting for a coyote call. I have some claws I saved from a few coyotes. I was thinking of maybe a clear cast blank with a 5/8 bore and having the claws laying flat as close to the bore as possible. I was also looking for other ideas on how to incorporate them into a cast blank I was curious if you guys think it would work or if anyone would be willing to attemp it? I could pay for them being cast or trade some wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 3, 2017)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> I was thinking of ideas for casting for a coyote call. I have some claws I saved from a few coyotes. I was thinking of maybe a clear cast blank with a 5/8 bore and having the claws laying flat as close to the bore as possible. I was also looking for other ideas on how to incorporate them into a cast blank I was curious if you guys think it would work or if anyone would be willing to attemp it? I could pay for them being cast or trade some wood.



I think it would work great!! 

Got any teeth also?


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 3, 2017)

I guess I never thought of using the teeth. I could run out to the latest carcasses I threw out and try to get a few teeth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 3, 2017)

Teeth and claws cast would be super cool IMO


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool idea! I've always wondered in anyone ever thought of doing a clear cast duck skull for a duck call. I think that would be pretty cool too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2017)

Weird how we all have thoughts kind of along the same lines. Hadn't contemplated coyote parts but, I had thoughts on casting other things in call bodies that would require similar casting methods. Casting so that you aren't trying to turn coyote teeth with your chisels offers a hurdle or two. Not to mention wasting resin in such a pour, wherein one's thoughts might wander to a mold for hollow castings.

HDPE Rod - is not real expensive. One could turn a preformed barrel for your call, buy couple pieces and turn an inside and outside. Probably have to use a release agent there, or maybe two piece the outer half of the mold.

Interstate Plastics has a ton of other goodies that might be of interest to you, (_i.e. bits and blades for plastics_), take the time to look around their site.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Mar 15, 2017)

Well I finally got the teeth I bought in the mail today. Would anyone here be interested in trying to cast a couple blanks? 1.5" x 3

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Frank A (Mar 15, 2017)

I've done some embedded castings. Send me a PM and we can chat through what you'd like to have done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2017)

these are the kinds of discussions that make this such a cool site...gotta love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## The100road (Mar 16, 2017)

Make sure to post the finished product.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2017)

Hmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 13, 2017)

Somewhere along the line frank and I have lost communication. I have tried to message him a few times seeing if he was still interested in doing this with no response. I guess if there's anyone else interested in trying these and casting a few blanks for me I'd be willing to pay or work out a trade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 13, 2017)

If I casted I would be game for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Somewhere along the line frank and I have lost communication. I have tried to message him a few times seeing if he was still interested in doing this with no response.



He was here on Tuesday. 

@Frank A a responce/comment would be in order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2017)

Seems that either @Frank A is not seeing the tags, or he is just ignoring us....
I'd say move along with someone else....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 22, 2017)

I'd be open to someone else. Not sure who all does casting on here.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Marc have you tried e-mailing Frank?

While I have been doing some casting, I've got a bunch of casting to do for another member at the moment, casting of my own to do, more goodies coming to stabilize, more stabilizing of my own, and it's crunch time at work right now. And, I'm missing out on lathe time when I'm playing chemist and constructing molds and such.

Pouring it isn't a big deal, figuring out the mold to cast this one is going to be the biggest issue.


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

I would try a couple to see if I could do it , but I don't want to commit to more until I try to do one. I can pm my address if you are interested. I don't want to butt in on Frank if he is still interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Apr 27, 2017)

@CWS thanks for the offer but I was talking to a guy off the site and he is going to cast them for me. I will be sure to post pics of the blank and finished products

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 28, 2017)

That's fine. I just like to try new things and it looked like a neat challenge.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2017)

Did you ever get these done? Curious as to how they came out!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 30, 2017)

Well kind of a long story there. I ended up sending the teeth and claws I had you a guy I had bought a few blanks from. Communication was good with him right away then he just stopped replying to my messages. I could see through Facebook that he was viewing them just not replying. I had talked to a few other who were doing business with him and they said the same happened with them over time. They never got the blanks they paid for and when they did get in touch with him they kept getting excuses and never got their product or money back. I ended up filing a claim with PayPal and got my money back. So the blanks never got cast and I'm out the teeth and claws I sent him. Lesson learned I guess

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2017)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Well kind of a long story there. I ended up sending the teeth and claws I had you a guy I had bought a few blanks from. Communication was good with him right away then he just stopped replying to my messages. I could see through Facebook that he was viewing them just not replying. I had talked to a few other who were doing business with him and they said the same happened with them over time. They never got the blanks they paid for and when they did get in touch with him they kept getting excuses and never got their product or money back. I ended up filing a claim with PayPal and got my money back. So the blanks never got cast and I'm out the teeth and claws I sent him. Lesson learned I guess



Well that sucks man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry things didn't turn out.


----------

